# Snakes...



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

... or Partagas Culebras. 

Seems to me a gimmick.
(I am a cynic)
They remind me of cigars that would be marketed alongside Niagara Falls collector dinner plates and Graceland velvet Elvis pillows. 
Do they smoke well?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I thought so, too. The recent releases are smoking quite nicely. Classic Partagas profile. They are well constructed and, imo, a bargain, too.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

They smoke well, but taste like Party Presidentes (read: basic 1 flavor Cubans).
Keep'em in the humi. :2


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought a box cause I thought they were "cool" looking and a nice visual addition to the Humi. Had one and was very pleasantly surprised. To me, they tasted like a very long Party Short. Quite flavorful and strong. Also, had no burn problems, which is amazing given the twists.

I picked up the box (3 coffins, 9 cigars) for $73, so it was a no brainer for me. At $150, I might think twice.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I think they are more a novelty ... they don't taste bad tho ... that same Partigas spice ....

... I can't beleive they smoke at all ... but they do ... and with very little issues with burn. Passed these out at a herf in a crowded restaurant last week ... they draw a few looks from the tables nearby .. lol


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think they taste really good. I have smoked a couple and they both had razor sharp burns, which is kinda interesting to watch as it goes through the corkscrew. I agree they are somewhat similar to a party short.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Bigga Petey said:


> ... or Partagas Culebras.
> 
> Seems to me a gimmick.
> (I am a cynic)
> ...


Gimmick? Of course it is. But the story behind the creation of the Culebra makes it cool... in a bohemian kind of way.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great burn and draw, good simple Partagas flavor....I like 'em. :2


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Total gimmic cigar IMO. I would not take them for free. I fired one up the other day. I've had them for a few months. Tasted very one-noted and somewhat like cardboard. Draw and burn were not great either. Wrapper tends to come unglued where the bends are.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My experiences with both the hand made and machine made's have been positive. They all smoked perfect and were a hoot to divide among three people.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Gimmick... Heck no. I liked them so much that I bought another five boxes... You can pick them up for less than $50 a box in the country that makes those cute little red knives. The flavor to me is great and the burn is dead on. For the price and partagas flavor.... you cant beat this!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I enjoyed the one Chip split at the Detroit herf, was very tastey:2


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Got a few resting in the cooler. Let's hope it's more than a gimmick. :tu


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

They are a pretty outstanding smoke. Just gotta let em sit for a while. At first when I saw them I didnt think much of it but once you smoke it you'll be convinced!

Manny


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I had some last summer right after they were released and was pleasantly surprised. Will see if the remaining boxes hold up over time but this was certainly a tasty "do again" smoke for me. Not overly complex but lots of Partagas goodness.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Bigga Petey said:


> ... or Partagas Culebras.
> 
> Seems to me a gimmick.
> (I am a cynic)
> ...


Weren't they originally invented by Cuban rollers who were given a ration of 3 (reject) cigars a day? Or is that complete BS?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Harpo said:


> Weren't they originally invented by Cuban rollers who were given a ration of 3 (reject) cigars a day? Or is that complete BS?


The factory workers were given an allotment of cigars per day. They would slip their cheap cigars into premium boxes and make off with premium cigars. Management decided to wrap their cigars so they were easily identifiable. I call it a gimmick because they were not intended for sale, but I can't imagine they are using lesser blends to make them. Many in this thread have responded how good they are. Perhaps a novelty, but as I think on it, sometimes that would be the perfect cigar to break out with some BOTL.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Munkey said:


> The factory workers were given an allotment of cigars per day. They would slip their cheap cigars into premium boxes and make off with premium cigars. Management decided to wrap their cigars so they were easily identifiable. I call it a gimmick because they were not intended for sale, but I can't imagine they are using lesser blends to make them. Many in this thread have responded how good they are. Perhaps a novelty, but as I think on it, sometimes that would be the perfect cigar to break out with some BOTL.


I have also read in the "BIBLE" that they made them like this in the belief that larger cigars aged better.... thus wrapping three smaller cigars would be like having one large one and would have better aging potential.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

hk3 said:


> I have also read in the "BIBLE" that they made them like this in the belief that larger cigars aged better.... thus wrapping three smaller cigars would be like having one large one and would have better aging potential.


I haven't read in the "bible", but that sounds odd considering most of what I hear is that Cubans don't believe in aging cigars, but rather smoke them fresh. Interesting.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> ... or Partagas Culebras.
> 
> Seems to me a gimmick.
> (I am a cynic)
> ...


I don't care whether they are gimmicky or not. I am going to pick up a box of them so I can find out for myself.


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

To me they are worth picking up. I have smoked a few, and they have great flavor the whole way through. The flavors don't change much, but they are very consistent for the entire smoke, and I have not had any burn issues with them.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Someone who has the Min Ron Nee book handy... please give us a brief description on what it says in there about the Culebras... I would but my book is on loan to somone at this moment.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Someone who has the Min Ron Nee book handy... please give us a brief description on what it says in there about the Culebras... I would but my book is on loan to somone at this moment.


I can check my book when I get home (but) the current culebras won't be in it as they were only released last summer and are not the same as the former machine made version.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

j6ppc said:


> I can check my book when I get home (but) the current culebras won't be in it as they were only released last summer and are not the same as the former machine made version.


That would be great if you could do that. The purpose is not for the particular year but the purpose of a culebra style cigar.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't think they're a gimmick, just a specialty cigar. It's not one that I would smoke on my own but give me two cigar smoking friends and it's a good time.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

They taste amazing and draw perfect. I don't regret any of my boxes.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

hk3 said:


> That would be great if you could do that. The purpose is not for the particular year but the purpose of a culebra style cigar.


I'm paraphrasing from MRN:
Partagas Culebras
The only culebra currently available. Used to be quite rare but sufficient quantities have been produced since the end of 2000. Despite this relatively seldom seen but not all too hard to procure. Although a culebra this cigar tastes none to special like Partagas machine made cigars in general.
This is a mild novelty cigar (see entry for Culebras).
Strength 2/5 age at least 2 years.

The culebras entry talks about how culebras originated in the Philippines in the mid 19th century with the thought that 3 slim cigars would age better (akin to one large cigar) if braided together.

MRN goes on to say that the cuban cigar industry never took culebras seriously and only 3 factories (H. Upmann, RyJ and Partagas) had produced culebras post revolution.

The story about the 3 braided cigars being each worker's daily allotment is also refuted.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

j6ppc said:


> I'm paraphrasing from MRN:
> Partagas Culebras
> The only culebra currently available. Used to be quite rare but sufficient quantities have been produced since the end of 2000. Despite this relatively seldom seen but not all too hard to procure. Although a culebra this cigar tastes none to special like Partagas machine made cigars in general.
> This is a mild novelty cigar (see entry for Culebras).
> ...


Well that just rots my crotch! :r Thanks for posting that.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

j6ppc said:


> I'm paraphrasing from MRN:
> Partagas Culebras
> The only culebra currently available. Used to be quite rare but sufficient quantities have been produced since the end of 2000. Despite this relatively seldom seen but not all too hard to procure. Although a culebra this cigar tastes none to special like Partagas machine made cigars in general.
> This is a mild novelty cigar (see entry for Culebras).
> ...


*Thanks for posting that. It's been awhile since I've read that but I do faintly remember reading the description. That is one great book.... I need to track mine down.*


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Harpo said:


> Weren't they originally invented by Cuban rollers who were given a ration of 3 (reject) cigars a day? Or is that complete BS?


I've heard that before:

http://www.tobacconistuniversity.org/tobacco-college/apm-shapes2.asp

...and I've heard a number of other contrarian opinions on the origins of the Culebra. If anyone finds something definitive and well documented, I'd love to see it.

As it stands, they are somewhat of a novelty... but that doesn't necessarily mean that they will taste bad.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I had heard the story of them being for wedding days, to be smoked by groom, groom's father, and bride's father. Thats why I'm saving a full box. Just in case :ss


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Another one I've got to get my hands on . I've been following this thread since it started . I'm searching .


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Fistville said:


> I had heard the story of them being for wedding days, to be smoked by groom, groom's father, and bride's father. Thats why I'm saving a full box. Just in case :ss


A full box? Think you'll have to try that many times?


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Haha, I get the feeling better safe than sorry :tu


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Someone who has the Min Ron Nee book handy... please give us a brief description on what it says in there about the Culebras





j6ppc said:


> I'm paraphrasing from MRN:
> Partagas Culebras
> The only culebra currently available. Used to be quite rare but sufficient quantities have been produced since the end of 2000. Despite this relatively seldom seen but not all too hard to procure. Although a culebra this cigar tastes none to special like Partagas machine made cigars in general.
> This is a mild novelty cigar (see entry for Culebras).
> ...


Just for posterity, the relevant text from MRN is directly quoted as follows:
*
'It first appeared in the Phillipines circa mid-19th Century, a Phillipines cigar industry invention... It was created based on the theory that a thicker cigar can mature better... The culebras is considered by the Phillipines cigar industry as a form of packaging rather than an individual vitola.

The Cuban cigar industry never took the culebras seriously and very few culebras were manufactured in the pre and post-Revolution era... They are supposed to be smoked one at a time. But if you want to smoke all three at the same time, why not? They are made for fun anyway."*

And as for the story of cigar rollers being given a ration of 3 cigars a day:

*"The number of factory rejects far outnumbered the 3 cigars ration per roller per day. Specially making 3 cigars for the consumption of the rollers was far more cost-ineffective than allowing them to smoke the factory rejects."*

i.e. it's an old wives tale.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I thought so, too. The recent releases are smoking quite nicely. Classic Partagas profile. They are well constructed and, imo, a bargain, too.


:tpd:


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I tried another one these the other day ( I was gifted 3) and it was better. Still nothing to get excited about and pretty one-noted, but not terrbile for sure. I was coming off a cold when I smoked the first one and I don't think my taste buds were 100% yet.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Fredster said:


> I tried another one these the other day ( I was gifted 3) and it was better. Still nothing to get excited about and pretty one-noted, but not terrbile for sure. I was coming off a cold when I smoked the first one and I don't think my taste buds were 100% yet.


Are You sure it was a Partagas Culebras? Oh wait that's a different thread :r:r:r

j/k


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Although these are a straight up tobacco flavor and also traditional Partagas flavor, I like them. The original ones were much better than any of the current ones I've smoked. It's most fun though, to keep the strings together and smoke all three at once, which I have on occasion been known to do! :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i have a couple boxes of these coming in. for the price, it's an incredible deal. i sincerely anticipate habanos raising the price on these, you'd expect they'd try to bank a bit more from the gimmick. at current price points, the cigars are a good value even if they weren't culebras.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

jkim05 said:


> i have a couple boxes of these coming in. for the price, it's an incredible deal. i sincerely anticipate habanos raising the price on these, you'd expect they'd try to bank a bit more from the gimmick. at current price points, the cigars are a good value even if they weren't culebras.


I have noticed some places do price gouge on these sticks. I have seen them for as much as a hundred bucks a box.... and as low as fourty eight dollars......


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

jkim05 said:


> i have a couple boxes of these coming in. for the price, it's an incredible deal. i sincerely anticipate habanos raising the price on these, you'd expect they'd try to bank a bit more from the gimmick. at current price points, the cigars are a good value even if they weren't culebras.


I just got two boxes of these in the mail yesterday. I am going to let them rest a month or so and then see how they are. 
I got a good price on them so I could't resist.


----------

